# first callin' trip



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

went out last night and did a little bit... first stop, 2 reds, three dogs, shepard mixes, i think... ruined the reds coming all the way in and the picture opportunity. second spot got a coyote pup or maybe a young female in to about 75 yrds...

i plan on hunting this weekend a little... coyotes are open year around here in Kansas... hides aren't thick, but what the heck... with luck, i will try to get some pics, too.

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I am not that far from you let me know how you get along


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

ok, guys... got out a little earlier than planned... got a pup tonight.
and, yeah, i heard what everyone said about the HMR, but it is what was
in the truck... 25 yards though, not 100-150 like some brag about. 
one shot, one kill. the way it should be.

and with the cool snap we have had, the fur looked pretty good, too.
i used quaker boy howler plus and then an old single reed turkey call.
had 2 come in, but just got 1 shot... oh well, thats a reason to go again 
this weekend...

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Was the other coyote that came in a pup from this spring also or was it an adult?

Good going even though you were shooting that BB gun :wink:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i am thinking they were both born this year. not much size difference between them. just got back from a couple hours this am, but nothing to show for it but a wet seat. we got rain last night and it was still sprinkling, so not much moving. but i did get permission for another 220 acres just north of town, so it was worth it.

now that the weather is cooling down the 223 will be where the hmr usually sits... with plenty of ammo, of course.

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Ya i have never had good luck in any kind of rain either.

Did you skin out that pup? if so was the skin still pretty blue or was it starting to prime up?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

was still blue, but starting to turn. with the rain we are getting tonight, i don't think i will get out in the am... oh, well.


----------

